# Horrible first Groom



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro has had a horrible first groom. The groomer took off too much of his length. I am so near tears. Poor baby looks like a plucked chicken. How much time before his hair grows back???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhh don't be sad, we've all been there, I couldn't look at Ralph after his first groom - it just didn't look like him 
It will grow back, soon enough
I've just had Ralph and ruby done..... I have had to call the groomer back after just over 2 weeks as ruby is a massive fur ball again!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't feel bad. Do you have a picture. I remember not too long ago seeing a pic of Kiki and Dot after a really short groom. They both look absolutely beautiful now.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Alinos said:


> Zorro has had a horrible first groom. The groomer took off too much of his length. I am so near tears. Poor baby looks like a plucked chicken. How much time before his hair grows back???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bailey had a horrendous groom at the beginning of July , I honestly thought it would never grow back again. I cried for days!

Anyway it did grow back and she was curly again after about five/six weeks. Her tail was totally shaved and that is taking a bit longer although it is nice now.

My husband and kids thought she looked so funny, while I was distraught!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I am too upset to even take picture. He has half an inch of coat left. And I told the idiot woman to take half and inch off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He will look perfect before christmas don't worry. I really think taking a photo is the best way to go, if you want anything longer than 1 and a quarter inches left on body then just ask for a scissor trim.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't worry. Max had one where he looked like a chimp.....and he knew it. It's taken a while but our last trip to the groomers their cuts were perfect. Take note of what you don't like, look at pictures that you do like, and go with a plan. Also remember what works for one dog won't necessarily work for yours. Deep breaths, Zorro is still your cute little guy. His fur will grow and fast.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It will grow back! He will feel great!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

But isn't he silky soft? I ended up getting Lexi&Beemer cut short as it was nightmare picking up every twig, seed, anything that gets all tangled up. 

I, however, hate it when they trim their faces so now I tell them not to touch the faces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

It's been such a horrible experience. I actually cried when they brought him out. And I know I am being stupid coz he doesn't really care about his looks. Just think of your 'poos after a bath. That's how he looks. Are you guys sure that his hair will grow back in 6-8 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Give it two weeks and he will look more like himself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We've all been there, it gets easier in a couple of days when you get used to it. Not to minimize your trauma but may all your troubles in life be of this magnitude.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It does grow - he will look fabulous by Christmas.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Alinos said:


> It's been such a horrible experience. I actually cried when they brought him out. And I know I am being stupid coz he doesn't really care about his looks. Just think of your 'poos after a bath. That's how he looks. Are you guys sure that his hair will grow back in 6-8 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He WILL grow back, remember it is his puppy fur that has gone, he is growing up (sad I know) but he will grow again, look a little bit more grown up, and you will grow to like the shorter, more manageable coat - especially in the wet.....
I'll try and dig out a pic of Ralph


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I managed to keep his tail!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh, - I forgot to mention..... He likes to walk on the ceiling after a really short cut!! 
Has zorro done this yet?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well done Ralph! If that photo doesn't give her hope nothing will.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

It will grow back - guaranteed! I couldn't take pictures of Bailey either although my daughter took plenty. I got her groomed for our first holiday with her. The short hair was great at the beach but it was her tail that I hated most. Honestly there was no hair on it!

She was still the same loving, great natured dog though and that is what counts.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Lol. I actually cried and laughed at Ralph's picture. That's what poor Zorro looks like. Thank you so much for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I managed to keep his tail!!


I'm not getting Lola's pics out! She didn't keep her tail hair! Remember that  it was extreme  but very easy to keep!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

fairlie said:


> We've all been there, it gets easier in a couple of days when you get used to it. Not to minimize your trauma but may all your troubles in life be of this magnitude.



That's exactly what I told myself , standing at the stupid grooming salon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Alinos said:


> Lol. I actually cried and laughed at Ralph's picture. That's what poor Zorro looks like. Thank you so much for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! Glad that cheered you up!! He's beautifully furry again now, I did have an occasion when the tail and ears had to go as well
I didn't take him out in public!!
You will learn to love it, just as it comes back to a nice manageable length, I get mine down every 6-8 weeks.As I said Ruby's last groom has lasted little over 2 weeks - she has a very thick coat, 
A cockapoos coat is low maintenance in the fact that it doesn't moult or shed.
It's very high maintenance in Matt patrol!! X


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

By the way.... A very vain thing but I am doing my move to India in less than a month and I wanted to show off my beautiful puppy to my friends and family there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Alinos said:


> By the way.... A very vain thing but I am doing my move to India in less than a month and I wanted to show off my beautiful puppy to my friends and family there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least he won't be too hot!

He just looks different to you, he's still beautiful and others will still find him beautiful. A few of my friends with short haired dogs preferred Lola with her shave down!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

That's so true. And he's still my baby. Poor bald one, but still mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's not vain, we all want them to look cute. With Rufus the minute he is shaved short he gets almost no public attention. I can tell when he is at an ideal length because we cannot walk far without people exclaiming over how cute he is. Think of it this way, you'll learn who the real dog people are quickly, they won't care about the length. The ones that like him when he is cute again are the shallow and "beauty is skin deep" people. Like a litmus test for character.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

He looks so disgusted with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

And this is 4 hours prior to his shearing ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Alinos said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow - is this zorro now? He looks fab, mine have looked far worse believe me !!
Zorro looks like a gorgeous little lion, you can tell people this is his special India cut to keep him cool until he acclimatises 
Ps he will be quite back to normal within 4 weeks x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah just seen his before pic! 
He will soon be like this again - before you know it


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Ah just seen this was his before pic!



No no. The first one is his now picture. The second is before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Alinos said:


> No no. The first one is his now picture. The second is before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We cross posted - I'm up to date, he reminds me of my ruby


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Wow - is this zorro now? He looks fab, mine have looked far worse believe me !!
> Zorro looks like a gorgeous little lion, you can tell people this is his special India cut to keep him cool until he acclimatises
> Ps he will be quite back to normal within 4 weeks x


That is a perfect cut, no where near as short as Ralph or Lola's crops. I think you are overreacting  he looks fab, they did a great job with his head and face, it's all blended nicely too. In 2-3 weeks he will be all shaggy again. He will be feeling fab and free! Really this is not a short groom! I promise!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I can vouch for that - R&R have definitely had shorter, the reason I have no pics is I don't think I took any!! I was too mortified


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh - I thought you got them scalped. He looks adorable. Here are my two before and after their first groom. I cannot tell you how much more bouncy they were after they shed all that coat. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Agree with the others, that was a normal groom not a scalping! He looks wonderful.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

One resolution after this debacle. Not getting a haircut ever again. He's going to be the mountain man/yeti of Delhi! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think he looks adorable. No matter what it always grows back. You have to be very specific about what you want and bring pictures. I even use to bring pictures of what I didn't want to see when I got back. Jake's first cut was terrible.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beauty is so clearly in the eye of the beholder. I think Jake looks wonderful there!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Beauty is so clearly in the eye of the beholder. I think Jake looks wonderful there!


I agree. Zorro and Jake are beautiful. All the others are too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jake is adorable whatever!!!! They all are.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Alinos said:


> One resolution after this debacle. Not getting a haircut ever again. He's going to be the mountain man/yeti of Delhi!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure you will be like most of us on here and settle for an easier to manage length once he is an adult, I love, love, love the shaggy puppy coat but sadly it does not stay that way no matter how much we wish it should, (gets thicker and matted) I do feel for you though as its nice to enjoy the puppy coat for as long as you can,(as long as you are very vigilant about brushing and checking for matts) but honestly that is not mega short (like a cut under the matts) and it will grow very quickly.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I think he looks super cute before and after. I was shocked after mines first grooming too. I felt like I'd had the wind knocked out of me... it didn't even look like my dog. I didn't understand that the longest clipping they do is still pretty short. I understand now that I bought my own clippers. I've still never had River clipped and am trying to hold off and use just scissors as long as I can.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Beauty is so clearly in the eye of the beholder. I think Jake looks wonderful there!


Oh I cried.I hated it. I use it as my "the dog better not look like this when I get back" picture


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh dear !!!its horrible isn't it the first time they get cut I love the shaggy look but it's just not practical is it ??my daughter didn't speak to me the first time Harley got a horrible groom but a few weeks and it will be back to that lovely shaggy look. Xxxxx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

This is not a bad or short cut, see image below. It grew back by Christmas and was even softer than before. Don't worry x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yogi bear said:


> This is not a bad or short cut, see image below. It grew back by Christmas and was even softer than before. Don't worry x
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


I loved this look on Seymour! Handsome boy!


----------

